# Video- What do people think of this horse?



## puli (4 March 2015)

So I am looking for a new horse which I can have some fun on and mainly hack out. I came across this horse who I really like, I watched the video for the horse, but does anyone else think the horse is trying to nap to the gate in the video or is it just me 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBhhnLYNppI


----------



## Illusion100 (4 March 2015)

Yes, horse is napping. However can't blame it for doing so.


----------



## risky business (4 March 2015)

Hmm she does seem to 'gravitate' towards the gate in the walk. I did notice on the first trot the video was cut at the point where the horse would have passed the gate. 

Would be a bit wary of this being a problem for this horse.


----------



## wish upon a star (4 March 2015)

I noticed the whip was always put into the outside hand, I've used this trick a few times to try and stop nappers and leg squishers!  So I'd say she does nap and they're trying to stop her doing so.


----------



## millikins (5 March 2015)

For me it would depend on how old it is because that video looked like bloody hard work. But if it's just young, green and a bit "meh" about the school, then lots of nice active hacking might be just the ticket.


----------



## puli (5 March 2015)

The horse is 6 years old and I think quite green, really for me I just want a hack. I would like a horse that was good in the school but I can do  bit of napping as long as its not like really bad napping. The horse in the video is being sold as just a novice hacking horse


----------



## FfionWinnie (5 March 2015)

You've got to look at it this way. That rider is riding for a dealer and will be a rider who is effective on less than great horses. If that's the best they can make her look in the video (and let's face it she looked nappy, bending the wrong way, slow off the leg and the whip changing is so obviously done to keep her from napping to a degree) that she is not a novice ride in any way shape or form. 

She will feel a lot worse than she looks I bet.


----------



## On the Hoof (5 March 2015)

mmm  is this horse near Bristol by any chance?  I think my friend tried it, she was looking for a 'project', but decided that this horse was too 'ploddy' for her, couldnt get her going forward.   YO went with her and said it was lovely horse and would be idea, for me (novice rider) if I had been looking... she does look lovely though.


----------



## twiggy2 (5 March 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			You've got to look at it this way. That rider is riding for a dealer and will be a rider who is effective on less than great horses. If that's the best they can make her look in the video (and let's face it she looked nappy, bending the wrong way, slow off the leg and the whip changing is so obviously done to keep her from napping to a degree) that she is not a novice ride in any way shape or form. 

She will feel a lot worse than she looks I bet.
		
Click to expand...

this and I don't see anything to like, terrible action that does not look for a minute like it would be comfortable on a long hack-personally I see nothing to like


----------



## be positive (5 March 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			You've got to look at it this way. That rider is riding for a dealer and will be a rider who is effective on less than great horses. If that's the best they can make her look in the video (and let's face it she looked nappy, bending the wrong way, slow off the leg and the whip changing is so obviously done to keep her from napping to a degree) that she is not a novice ride in any way shape or form. 

She will feel a lot worse than she looks I bet.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^ I would be very wary about buying her as a hack she will be hard work and possibly unrewarding for a more experienced rider, totally unsuited to a novice unless they are happy to plod about with another one all the time as they may struggle to even get her off of the yard.


----------



## sarahw123 (5 March 2015)

Another who says she looks hard work to ride


----------



## risky business (5 March 2015)

I would also agree with the comment that there is not much to like about her.. Sorry I don't think she's a nice horse to look at either


----------



## Doormouse (5 March 2015)

Very green and babyish which is fine if you are happy and experienced enough to put the work in. Definitely napping to the gate, bits missing in the video where she clearly did nap properly which would make me suspicious that they are determined to cover it up. No one minds a young green horse being a bit stodgy near the gate, its to be expected but the fact that there are missing bits makes me wonder what she does when she actually naps.

Think you would have a long project to get her going forwards and soft and it could be a lot of hard work.


----------



## Shady (5 March 2015)

sarahw123 said:



			Another who says she looks hard work to ride
		
Click to expand...

i agree , she didn't look like she was enjoying one minute of that either!!


----------



## puli (5 March 2015)

I will give her a miss then I need a horse which will help me gain confidence and I think having a horse that naps and would be lots of hard work would not do much for my confidence. I am not a total novice but not the most experienced so  I think needs someone who is a better rider then me who can bring her on


----------



## ester (5 March 2015)

I can't find anything to like about it!


----------



## JFTDWS (5 March 2015)

ester said:



			I can't find anything to like about it!
		
Click to expand...

This was the feeling in my mind rather too!


----------



## puli (5 March 2015)

I think she looks lovely and is very pretty but I love cobs. Just I shame about the napping but horses are expensive so I need to make sure I get the right horse


----------



## Wagtail (5 March 2015)

Not my type of horse but if I was looking for a traditional cob then I would really like her. She has an amazing hind leg action and really flexes her hocks. I imagine she is hard work, and yes, she looks a little nappy, but nothing bad about her unless they have cut a lot out of the video as others have suggested.


----------



## ester (5 March 2015)

She has the sort of 'stepping' action behind which is popular in some communities, I'm not sure that would transfer to canter and I don't think she is a particularly nice example of a cob one could get and looks to have done very little apart from pop a foal or two out.

She does have a black tail though, always a bonus .


----------



## ester (5 March 2015)

Wow just found the price, you can find a lot better OP.


----------



## puli (5 March 2015)

They have put her price too 1850 now but that does not include any tack. You do get 14 day trail with the horse to see if it right but not sure that is really long enough


----------



## risky business (5 March 2015)

I wouldnt pay anywhere near £1850 for this horse, trail or no trail and tack or no tack. 

I agree you can find better for this money.


----------



## be positive (5 March 2015)

puli said:



			They have put her price too 1850 now but that does not include any tack. You do get 14 day trail with the horse to see if it right but not sure that is really long enough
		
Click to expand...

You may get a trial but I bet if you read the small print your money will not be returned in full you would probably have to buy another from them, usually at a higher price, then you are stuck with having to have one from the same yard.

That is a fair price if she looked as if she would do a job, which if the video is anything to go by I doubt, that should show her at her best, which it may well do!!!


----------



## FestiveFuzz (5 March 2015)

puli said:



			I will give her a miss then I need a horse which will help me gain confidence and I think having a horse that naps and would be lots of hard work would not do much for my confidence. I am not a total novice but not the most experienced so  I think needs someone who is a better rider then me who can bring her on
		
Click to expand...

If you're looking for something to gain your confidence on I would look at something a little older than 6 and that already knows its job.


----------



## ester (5 March 2015)

they describe her as an ideal first horse/anyone's ride. From that I wouldn't believe anything they said describing their horses.


----------



## ihatework (5 March 2015)

ester said:



			they describe her as an ideal first horse/anyone's ride. From that I wouldn't believe anything they said describing their horses.
		
Click to expand...

Precisely. This is exactly the type of horse that many first time novice owners end up with - when in reality in needs months of bringing on by an experienced producer. But then novice owners don't want to pay 5k for that work, they want to pay 1.5k and have it with tack and trial!!


----------



## puli (5 March 2015)

I am prepared the pay more for the perfect horse I wont be going to that dealer. At least we me not being a total novice I can watch that video and see that the horse is napping. A lot of the time the novice/first time buyers don't no what to look for and how to spot if the horse maybe is not as described. It is annoying how some dealers can just lie as it can be so dangerous if someone like a novice gets on a more difficult horse


----------



## cobgoblin (5 March 2015)

Well I'm going to disagree with you all - I like her. She's pretty, a decent size, has a nice even trot and good active hocks. Yes, she's a bit nappy and looks like hard work in the school, but any green 6yr old cob tends to be like that. I would want to see her hacked out alone just to make sure she gets out of the gate and of course, would want to try that myself. I would want to suss the dealer out as well, but I don't think she's a bad price for a cob of that size.
The saddle she is ridden in is way too forward cut, the rider's feet are banging against her elbows - hardly an effective position and must be annoying the horse.
OP if you want to gain confidence a forward cob is not always the right way to go, it may well scare the life out of you. Better to have one that is a bit slow off the leg especially if you are looking for one of that size, they will almost always become more willing in a private home. Really it depends on your previous experience and how much support you have. I always prefer a younger horse because you don't have to deal with previous owner's problems and I always place temperament first.
I think she's worth a look.


----------



## ester (5 March 2015)

She did seem to have minimal steering too though, not just not off the leg, not helped by the fact that the mare is very thick set in front.


----------



## FfionWinnie (5 March 2015)

I cannot agree that "any green 6year old cob is like that". 

She will be MUCH worse to ride than you could imagine from that video.  I had one that napped away from monsters in the corners and drifted towards the other horses in the arena. You cannot tell she is doing it from the video because I am correcting her all the time. It's mega hard work for an experienced rider and it's paying off but put a novice on her and she would be back to square one. That horse you can easily see she is doing it from the video so to ride she will be awful.  I like a cob but I agree there's nothing to like about her at all. 

She's not green she's showing every bad habit under the sun you don't get that from greeness in the horse you get that from the greeness of the rider who probably had her as a novice ride before the dealer paid a pittance and is now going to sell her for nearly 2k.


----------



## cobgoblin (5 March 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			I cannot agree that "any green 6year old cob is like that". 

You cannot tell she is doing it from the video because I am correcting her all the time.
		
Click to expand...

So is that you riding her in the video?


----------



## Fun Times (5 March 2015)

I am with ffionwinnie OP. Though I think this could turn out to be a nice horse OP, but it will definitely test and challenge its rider. Purely on what you have said I am not sure you would want to deal with that.


----------



## blitznbobs (5 March 2015)

Am I the only one who quite likes her??? Aparently so...


----------



## puli (5 March 2015)

No I really don't want a horse that will challenge me. I am not a total novice but having a challenging horse my confidence would I think get worse. Its a shame because I really like her alot


----------



## sasquatch (5 March 2015)

I'm another who doesn't think she'd do what you want to do, OP.

She looks like a pretty standard cob, and looks like she needs a lot of work and to be brought on and schooled properly by someone experienced. She may make a nice enough riding horse at some stage, and she might be able to plod around a school for half an hour with a novice rider sat on her but I wouldn't say she would be suited to a novice at all, especially not as a happy hacker. 

you would be much better looking for an older horse, who's more experienced and well-educated.


----------



## puli (5 March 2015)

I was looking an older horse but I just saw her ad were she sounded great then I watched her bid and saw her napping


----------



## Tern (5 March 2015)

OP,you say she is being sold as a hack.. if this is her forte then why doesn't the video contain any footage or her being perfect in all hacking terrains etc?

Generally you'd sell a hack with a hacking video then if people want a schooling video then you can show it to them but tell them it is not what she is being sold as so obviously needs a lot of work!

I say steer clear, you can find better.


----------



## hihosilver (5 March 2015)

I am surprised you have got so many negative comments about her. She is napping because she is very crooked and has the wrong bend. Once you get her schooled and straight I think she will be a cracking cob. OP why not go and see her and then decide? take someone with you. She has a great trot! x


----------



## Cobbytype (5 March 2015)

blitznbobs said:



			Am I the only one who quite likes her??? Aparently so...
		
Click to expand...

I quite liked her too. She is what she is - a young, heavy, green cob, who is finding it very hard to balance and finds the school a bore and a chore. 

Like one or two others said, for a cob she moves really well behind, with a nice powerful action, really stepping under - I bet she has a cracking trot when out hacking. But would I buy her? No, not for that money, because she looks very recently backed - more like a 3 or 4 year old and I'd expect some cheekiness to go with that level of schooling/experience. 

She reminds me very much of my first cob. He was young, fat and very nappy and cheeky; totally unsuitable for me as I'd only been riding for about 6 months, but boy oh boy, I had hours of fun (and games) with that horse and he really taught me to ride, and I absolutely adored him.


----------



## cobgoblin (5 March 2015)

hihosilver said:



			I am surprised you have got so many negative comments about her. She is napping because she is very crooked and has the wrong bend. Once you get her schooled and straight I think she will be a cracking cob. OP why not go and see her and then decide? take someone with you. She has a great trot! x
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree, I think she will make a cracking cob too.


----------



## FfionWinnie (5 March 2015)

cobgoblin said:



			So is that you riding her in the video?
		
Click to expand...

Er hardly, you have edited my post so it no longer makes sense. I am explaining how my mare never looked as bad as that mare in videos however was very difficult to ride, that mare looks difficult in the video so will be even worse to ride in my opinion.


----------



## Zero00000 (5 March 2015)

I quite like her, to me she doesn't look like she hasn't done much at all and her education possibly rushed for this video/a sale. I think with a decent instructor you could have a cracking horse there, she didn't put up much of a fight to be fair, and I don't like the rider at all, she did absolutely no favour for the horse either,

Id go and see her, with an experienced rider, she is worth that at least.


----------



## SpringArising (5 March 2015)

I like her a lot actually. 

Forward going, nice hock action and looks willing to please. 

All (or most) youngsters have a cheeky habit, and I don't think it would take long at all the correct her napping (and to be honest, it doesn't look that bad. My 5-year-old use to bronc non-stop at the gate - all she's going is falling through her shoulder a bit). 

But, I don't think she's the horse for a novice. The rider does her no favours either.


----------



## hihosilver (5 March 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			Er hardly, you have edited my post so it no longer makes sense. I am explaining how my mare never looked as bad as that mare in videos however was very difficult to ride, that mare looks difficult in the video so will be even worse to ride in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

How on earth can somebody edit your post?


----------



## JFTDWS (5 March 2015)

I'm with FW - having had green cobs, who were nothing like as bad as that when younger and greener than this horse.  I really don't care for the conformation, but that aside, it's not just green - it's been taught that it can evade by poor riding and training.  That's much harder to successfully over-ride properly if you want a nice, correct and sensible ride at the end.



hihosilver said:



			How on earth can somebody edit your post?
		
Click to expand...

cobgoblin edited the quotation of FW's post in her reply, which removed the sense.  The original post was clear.


----------



## Leo Walker (5 March 2015)

I dont think shes napping, she looks like she would prefer to go to the gate and she clearly has no schooling. But she seems a sweet mare all the same. I have a 5 yr old HW green cob and he might well look similar, and hes not nappy at all, but he has only been in the school a handful of times. Hes better put together than her, and hes green as we have taken him very slowly. His main rider has been a teenager who has only ever ridden in a riding school, although he does ride very well. They have gotten along just fine 

He hacks out like a pro as thats what he done most of. He would be fine hacking out with a competent novice or a nervous rider. I backed him for the first time and hacked him through the village, as I had no facilities and it was no issue. He just has that sort of disposition where life doesnt really bother him  There are difficult cobs out there, but the generalisation that cobs are suitable for nervous or novice riders is there for a reason


----------



## cobgoblin (5 March 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			Er hardly, you have edited my post so it no longer makes sense. I am explaining how my mare never looked as bad as that mare in videos however was very difficult to ride, that mare looks difficult in the video so will be even worse to ride in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Actually I didn't remove parts of your post to change its meaning. You didn't state that you made a separate video, to me your post still reads as though you were riding the horse in question.


----------



## saddlesore (5 March 2015)

Look at those hind legs go! I like her actually, she just looks badly schooled and badly ridden tbh. I think you could have loads of fun with her


----------



## ester (5 March 2015)

Op didn't sound like she wanted a project. Hence my negative comments especially as nicer flatwork does tend to make for a nicer hacking horse too.


----------



## FfionWinnie (5 March 2015)

hihosilver said:



			How on earth can somebody edit your post?
		
Click to expand...

Well just look and you will see!  The poster has deleted more than half of my post in the quote so it doesn't make sense and says something completely different to what my actual post says.


----------



## Tern (5 March 2015)

FrankieCob said:



			I dont think shes napping, she looks like she would prefer to go to the gate
		
Click to expand...


This is napping.


----------



## twiggy2 (5 March 2015)

Tern said:



			This is napping. 

Click to expand...

I agree


----------



## millikins (5 March 2015)

Op, if you really like this horse and want her primarily for hacking, why don't you give them a ring and ask if you can hack her out? Do you think maybe she's driven, decent trot and hasn't figured out the school?


----------



## Polar Bear9 (5 March 2015)

Another one who doesn't like. I'm a cob fan but she just doesn't float my boat. While the rider is hardly helping, for me she looks nappy, green, hard work and I may be on my own on this but I don't like that really snappy action. Maybe if she was 4 and half the price but as it is I personally wouldn't touch.


----------



## Leo Walker (5 March 2015)

Tern said:



			This is napping. 

Click to expand...

Yeah you are right  but its not really what I term napping, as in really making objections known. Anyone should be able to cope with that sort of mild preference. And I really dont think it will translate to hacking out alone, it might, but thats something to be checked out at a viewing  

If you want something ploddy and safe at that price, I kinda assume thats what you will get. If you want a lovely well schooled safe hack, then you can probably triple the asking price. They arent machines, and having spent 6 months horse shopping for a friend who  didnt need a novice ride and had a 5k budget, she went for 1.5k horse who had mild issues that were fully disclosed. Unlike the 5k horses who had at the least mild issues often worse, and they were almost never disclosed. Maybe I just have low standards though? :lol:


----------



## canteron (5 March 2015)

Really green but I think sweet looking and personally I think would be ideal - in a couple of years if you are prepared to make your own.

But OP, go with your heart, but yes she would needs lots of correct riding, and if you don't have the experience and don't want to be straight out there and hacking maybe not for you.

As a matter of interest, if you want something that is reliable to hack and knows its job, it maybe worth looking at an older horse who has been out there and got the T-shirt, something 6yo is always going to have lack of experience/education by definition.


----------



## ozpoz (5 March 2015)

Interesting opinions.
 I'm not a cob fan, but she looks quite correct. She is green, and obviously not had much education and her active forward trot is making it hard for her to do schoolwork - she can't balance with a rider yet. If you imagine her schooled and going properly she'd be really nice. 
If you have a good instructor who will help you start her properly, and you like her, then take someone with you and go and see her.


----------



## Casey76 (6 March 2015)

I really like her.  I don't see anything that a year of decent schooling, and a complete change of tack wouldn't fix. But I had a very quirky cob too, and I loved him to bits.

If the OP really wants a "made" hacking horse, then perhaps this one isn't for her... but it's not to say she wouldn't be great for someone looking for something to bring on.


----------



## puli (6 March 2015)

Well I have been to see her and she is really nice and sweet she has great manners and loves a cuddle and a stroke. The man said she had been backed at two then just ridden out on hacks so that's why she is so green I think. I took her for a hack she was ok a bit slow and I had to kick a lot but when she got going she was ok. She walked past other horses ok and is very good in traffic we had a bus and lots of very fast cars pass us and a bike she did not look once at them. I got her to trot it was very active and was really comfy she feels forward in trot but very ploddy in walk. The only issue I had with her was the amount of kicking to get her going but she did go as soon as I was given a whip. When i first got on i was nervous and she was more ploddy but as i felt more relaxed with her she started to listen more and got going more. She does not stand still when you mount. She also walked past a very scary plastic bag that was blowing but she did not spook at all she stopped to look at things but that was it. I am now really not sure what to do, i do think that we some more work she will be really good and will be just what i am looking for and she has great personality see seems like she would be very good fun and man did say she can jump. I am just worried if i would be able to get her going at home i think i will talk to my instructor about her as i would need lessons to help bring her on. She also had a very strong bond with the man and did want to be with him a lot which is why i think she went a bit ploddy with me. So yeah i am total stuck on what to do now i have told the people that i am going to think about it. They said she is £1850 but i would try to get that price down and she comes with no tack but the tack they used had a three different pads to get it too fit so i would not really want their tack anyway


----------



## puli (6 March 2015)

This is her


----------



## mcnaughty (6 March 2015)

Best of luck with her OP.  I like her but would not pay 1850.  Offer £1250 and see what they say.  Has she come from Ireland?  They usually break them at 2.  Get a 2 stage vetting at least done.  First thing I would do would be to trim all that hair off and pull/hog the mane!  With some good schooling lessons she will do you fine - just make sure you carry a long whip just in case that nap surfaces again but it doesn't look that bad to me.  

How big is she?  Are there any better photos?  A lot of cobs have very straight back legs - can cause issues with hocks at a later date.


----------



## puli (6 March 2015)

Yeah the other man that runs the dealers is in Ireland and backs them then sends them other to be sold. I would defo hog her the man did say they have hogged her before and she looked really smart. She is around 15'1 / 15'2 and she is 6 nearly 7.  I will post some more pics now


----------



## Cobbytype (6 March 2015)

puli said:



			Well I have been to see her and she is really nice and sweet she has great manners and loves a cuddle and a stroke. The man said she had been backed at two then just ridden out on hacks so that's why she is so green I think. I took her for a hack she was ok a bit slow and I had to kick a lot but when she got going she was ok. She walked past other horses ok and is very good in traffic we had a bus and lots of very fast cars pass us and a bike she did not look once at them. I got her to trot it was very active and was really comfy she feels forward in trot but very ploddy in walk. The only issue I had with her was the amount of kicking to get her going but she did go as soon as I was given a whip. When i first got on i was nervous and she was more ploddy but as i felt more relaxed with her she started to listen more and got going more. She does not stand still when you mount. She also walked past a very scary plastic bag that was blowing but she did not spook at all she stopped to look at things but that was it. I am now really not sure what to do, i do think that we some more work she will be really good and will be just what i am looking for and she has great personality see seems like she would be very good fun and man did say she can jump. I am just worried if i would be able to get her going at home i think i will talk to my instructor about her as i would need lessons to help bring her on. She also had a very strong bond with the man and did want to be with him a lot which is why i think she went a bit ploddy with me. So yeah i am total stuck on what to do now i have told the people that i am going to think about it. They said she is £1850 but i would try to get that price down and she comes with no tack but the tack they used had a three different pads to get it too fit so i would not really want their tack anyway
		
Click to expand...

I'd look at it this way: If you like her on second viewing, make an offer that reflects the fact that she needs some schooling to get her a bit more responsive, and then wait and see...

My first cob had a very slow walk too. He was short striding in walk, so although the 'timing' of his steps was fine, we didn't go forwards as much as a more long legged horse. This was fine when I hacked him alone, but when I hacked out with finer horses, we had to walk,jog,walk, jog, to keep up - I found it easier to hack out alone tbh, as it was unfair to expect my boy to do endless transitions just to keep up with the other horse(s) who were having a nice relaxing hack. But maybe in your case, a better fitting saddle would enable the mare to move forwards more comfortably in walk. 

Just to add fuel to the fire, there are a few cobs that look quite nice on Dragon Driving at the moment, with a little mare that's a similar age to the one you looked at, but she's quite a bit cheaper (although a bit smaller) (she's the one with a man in a hacking jacket riding her). I know the site has some 'curious' horses and dealers on it, but there looks to be a few nice ones on there at the moment. If nothing else, it's good to compare a few horses before making your mind up. 

All the best.


----------



## puli (6 March 2015)

Here are some more pics


----------



## puli (6 March 2015)

Yeah i have looked at a few other horses on different websites and i have seen a few which sound nice. The issue i have is they are all so far away we drove nearly 3 hours to see the horse in the video. I do want to do a second viewing but not i am going to be able to get down there again.


----------



## Cobbytype (6 March 2015)

puli said:



			Here are some more pics















Click to expand...

I do like her, but it looks as though her feet need sorting out, as she looks long in the toe with a flat heel. I'm no expert on conformation, but it was the first thing I noticed.


----------



## eggs (6 March 2015)

Do you know what they did with her between backing her at 2 and sending her over to be sold as a 6/7 year old?

I'm afraid that I don't get her being ploddy because of her bond with the man but the most important thing is that you like her and have the support that you need for a long term relationship with this mare.


----------



## puli (6 March 2015)

Her feet were bad they had chunks missing out of them. No idea all I know is that she was backed at 2 in Ireland that's it the man said he hacks her out a lot on the roads and he rode her first and took her for a hack along the road before I got on and she was fine


----------



## eggs (6 March 2015)

Having looked at the video and the extra photos again I certainly would not be offering the asking price.  Her feet are in poor condition and it won't be the first time that a dealer has used the old chestnut of the farrier letting them down ....

Also it might just be the angle of the camera but in one photo she looked like two separate halves of a horse - a lot of front, not much space for a saddle and very straight through the hocks.

I don't want to rain on your parade puli but I do think you could find something better for the money.  Having said that though it is you who will have to live with the horse but I would definitely get her vetted if you do decide to go ahead.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 March 2015)

Caveat Emptor.

She is an Irish Vanner, no doubt bred on a bog, roughly broken and shipped to the UK for someone to pay a silly price for.  I would be looking very carefully at the date on her passport.  She would be a typical 'how old would you like it to be'.  Her mouth would be my first place to examine.  I bet your 'man' has had her all of five minutes.  Her passport should show when she came into his ownership.

Conformation wise she is very thick through the gullet and the back end does not match the front.  I see a horse built so heavily on the forehand that is it dragging itself along.  The  walk is very difficult gait to improve regardless of the breed or type.  

If she went through Brightwells she would be lucky to fetch £400.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (6 March 2015)

OP it sounds like you really like her, but I would strongly advise you at least go back for a second viewing with your instructor in tow and see what they think. When you hacked her out did you go out with another horse or just the seller on foot? Did she lead or just follow? 

I'd also get out and view a couple more horses to get a true feel for what you want. As someone who has spent the past 2 years bringing on a green irish cob, much of that time being spent overcoming a nasty napping habit and blind ignorance when it came to aids, I would think long and hard about whether you have the skills and support to bring this mare on and more importantly whether you even want to?


----------



## puli (6 March 2015)

The man rode her first up the road then I got on her and  took her for a hack the owner was behind me she was very ploddy then the man stopped and took her off by myself down the road and she was fine and she picked up her pace. I will see some more horses if I see any advertised which sound suitable. I do really like her but I now how green she is and I am not total sure weather I am good enough to bring out the best in her.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (6 March 2015)

puli said:



			The man rode her first up the road then I got on her and  took her for a hack the owner was behind me she was very ploddy then the man stopped and took her off by myself down the road and she was fine and she picked up her pace. I will see some more horses if I see any advertised which sound suitable. I do really like her but I now how green she is and I am not total sure weather I am good enough to bring out the best in her.
		
Click to expand...

It's a tough call. With the right help and support I would definitely say it's do-able, but from personal experience I know even after more than 20 years of riding and owning there have been times when my boy has reduced me to tears and made me question whether I made the right decision. That said, he is honestly the most rewarding little horse I've ever had as I know that every success we have is down to the hard work I've put in with him. 

If you do take her on do you have the funds to have weekly lessons and perhaps pay your instructor to also ride her once or twice a week?


----------



## sasquatch (6 March 2015)

OP, do you have an instructor currently?

I would ask the man for a second viewing, and if you have an instructor, ask them to come along with you and try her. A more experienced instructor will hopefully be able to give you a non-biased, honest opinion as to if they think you suit the horse. Please keep in mind that she probably knows her hacking routes where she is now, in a new yard and new place she might prove to be a lot spookier and nappier if she doesn't know her surroundings. 

You have to remember that there's more than just riding as well - you need to be able to handle her in the stable and on the ground. There is a big difference between riding a horse once, and having to care for them every day. Younger, greener horses especially need a lot of discipline, and a lot of groundwork outside of riding. 

You obviously really like this mare, but please please consider all the work that will go into her and get at least one unbiased opinion before you make any decisions - and definitely get a thorough vetting on her, I would be wary of any horse broken at 2 especially if they're a slower-maturing type like a cob.


----------



## Petal77 (6 March 2015)

This is tough. She is quite pretty and I want to avoid letting that sway me as I like coloureds! BUT she is very straight in the back legs, very very heavy in front and so short backed I doubt you'd find a saddle easily. Definitely take someone else and go back for another look if you want to, but I wouldn't offer more than £1400 for her at a push. And definitely get a vet check!


----------



## Cobbytype (6 March 2015)

puli said:



			The man rode her first up the road then I got on her and  took her for a hack the owner was behind me she was very ploddy then the man stopped and took her off by myself down the road and she was fine and she picked up her pace. I will see some more horses if I see any advertised which sound suitable. I do really like her but I now how green she is and I am not total sure weather I am good enough to bring out the best in her.
		
Click to expand...

You will need to have a second viewing/ride on her, so why not drop by another dealer that's nearby. I'll say straight away, that I know nothing about either of these dealers - it's 17 years since I last bought a horse, but I've seen the little mare you looked at on the dealers website and saw that he's based in Coventry. There's another dealer which looks to be nearby and he has a Facebook page; he's called Blake McCusker and he has a fair few cobs for sale at any one time.

I'll reiterate that I personally know nothing about either of the dealers, other than what I've read on here, but I do think you need to keep looking a little while longer just to make sure you've tried a few different horses and to compare like for like and prices. 

Another dealer who has quite a few cobs for sale is Sarah Bisby. She's South Yorkshire. Again, I've only seen her horses for sale on FB, so cannot offer any advice on her horses and whether they are good, bad or indifferent. Maybe someone on here can enlighten you further?

All the best


----------



## cobgoblin (6 March 2015)

I'm glad you had a look at her. Even if you decide not to have her, she has given you a benchmark and it sounds as though she has given you a bit of confidence to carry through to your next viewing.
  As people say, you can always do better - if you have the time, patience, money and perseverance to keep looking. There is always another horse with better conformation, better training, a better history ( or perhaps better lies) but the thing to keep in mind is that you are buying a horse for YOU. You must choose the one that makes you feel good, the one that gives you the confidence to ride. You probably could buy something similar in a sale for a few hundred quid - but would you want to take the risk? You could also pay a lot more for a horse that seems perfect, but isn't!
 So just think about what you feel and what you want to do with her. If you heard tomorrow that she was sold, would you be upset or indifferent?


----------



## ester (6 March 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Caveat Emptor.

She is an Irish Vanner, no doubt bred on a bog, roughly broken and shipped to the UK for someone to pay a silly price for.  I would be looking very carefully at the date on her passport.  She would be a typical 'how old would you like it to be'.  Her mouth would be my first place to examine.  I bet your 'man' has had her all of five minutes.  Her passport should show when she came into his ownership.

Conformation wise she is very thick through the gullet and the back end does not match the front.  I see a horse built so heavily on the forehand that is it dragging itself along.  The  walk is very difficult gait to improve regardless of the breed or type.  

If she went through Brightwells she would be lucky to fetch £400.
		
Click to expand...

you sum it up better than me, it was her front end I particularly didn't like as I can't imagine her ever being able to feel light in the hand.


----------



## WindyStacks (6 March 2015)

I'd give £300 unseen just off the back of this video and I hate coloured cobs!

She is green - she's trying bless her but she hasn't a clue what she's doing and her rider is simultaneously managing to nag with seat, legs and hands - which is quite a feat considering she has no contact either. The rider has assumed an armchair position and is not helping this little mare out at all by thumping down on her back. Her lower leg is nearly forward of the mares's when she "asks" for canter. 

Put a rider on her and you'd see a difference immediately.

Fwiw, I think she's worth a punt - she's a baby who's trying. For a novice she'd be a sweetheart for a year until she *thinks* she can pull a trick or two.


----------



## ester (6 March 2015)

FestiveFuzz said:



			It's a tough call. With the right help and support I would definitely say it's do-able, but from personal experience I know even after more than 20 years of riding and owning there have been times when my boy has reduced me to tears and made me question whether I made the right decision. That said, he is honestly the most rewarding little horse I've ever had as I know that every success we have is down to the hard work I've put in with him. 

If you do take her on do you have the funds to have weekly lessons and perhaps pay your instructor to also ride her once or twice a week?
		
Click to expand...

At which point it can be more economical to have more of the basics in place to start.


----------



## puli (6 March 2015)

If I found out she was sold I would feel a little upset as I would be thinking maybe she was right. I have the time and I would be willing to work with her but again it comes down to the fact that I am not the mose experienced person in the world so maybe she would benefit from someone else. Then I think if she was the right horse then really should I have an doubts at all about buying her


----------



## squeakyknees (6 March 2015)

The "rider" is doing this horse no favours and the mare seems to be genuinely trying.I think she looks a bit of a sweetie and give her a year without ill fitting tack and a good instructor she may be what you're looking for


----------



## ester (6 March 2015)

£300 is a very different proposition to the asking price. 

OP I still think for the money you can get yourself something better put together and with a better/less dubious history. I certainly think you should only buy this one having had someone with an experienced eye put over her and a vetting from a vet of your choosing (not the dealers).

The photos you took really do show a mismatched front and back end so she isn't the sort of build that is going to find changing her way of going easy, and don't forget that is all liked into soundness etc not just a pleasant ride. 
Is she shod?


----------



## puli (6 March 2015)

yeah I do agree she is over priced I would always get any horse i was going to buy vetted


----------



## cobgoblin (6 March 2015)

W



puli said:



			If I found out she was sold I would feel a little upset as I would be thinking maybe she was right. I have the time and I would be willing to work with her but again it comes down to the fact that I am not the mose experienced person in the world so maybe she would benefit from someone else. Then I think if she was the right horse then really should I have an doubts at all about buying her
		
Click to expand...

You will never be totally free of doubt when you buy a personal horse, it's just too big an event and not the same at all as buying a horse to sell on etc. Perhaps  you need to see a few that you don't take to, or are totally indifferent about. Whatever happens, don't allow anyone else to talk you into or out of anything ( unless of course, you suddenly decide you want a 17h wild stallion or something!).


----------



## puli (6 March 2015)

I will defo look at more horses, when I brought my mare who I have now we just clicked and I knew straight away that she would be perfect I have no doubts at all about buying her.


----------



## Wagtail (6 March 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Caveat Emptor.

She is an Irish Vanner, no doubt bred on a bog, roughly broken and shipped to the UK for someone to pay a silly price for.  I would be looking very carefully at the date on her passport.  She would be a typical 'how old would you like it to be'.  Her mouth would be my first place to examine.  I bet your 'man' has had her all of five minutes.  Her passport should show when she came into his ownership.

Conformation wise she is very thick through the gullet and the back end does not match the front.  I see a horse built so heavily on the forehand that is it dragging itself along.  The  walk is very difficult gait to improve regardless of the breed or type.  

If she went through Brightwells she would be lucky to fetch £400.
		
Click to expand...

In the video her hocks looked really active. Certainly not the front end dragging the hind along.

I really like her, but my only worry would be her feet and whether that is the reason for her pasterns being at quite an acute angle.


----------



## cobgoblin (6 March 2015)

puli said:



			I will defo look at more horses, when I brought my mare who I have now we just clicked and I knew straight away that she would be perfect I have no doubts at all about buying her.
		
Click to expand...

There you are then! You have experience of your own and don't really need any help from here. I suspect this thread is just muddying the water.
Don't forget to show us your new horse when you get him/her. Hopefully no one will be too rude!


----------



## puli (6 March 2015)

I just wanted peoples opinions on her as I was not too sure from the video.  I will defo show lots of pics when I get a new horsey


----------



## WindyStacks (6 March 2015)

And don't ask for opinions here BEFORE you buy as everyone will shout "CRAP"! In the same vein of not revealing the baby's name until after the event.


----------



## ester (6 March 2015)

I'm not sure that's fair, I think we probably just come across people with horses they shouldn't have bought, particularly with dealers and would like people to go in with their eyes wide open. 

Wagtail her hocks are active but her front end is so much bigger than her hind I'm not sure their activity will ever support a 'light' front end. Having seen what AA has as a cob or two I would also take her opinions on conformation as gospel  .


----------



## Cobbytype (6 March 2015)

cobgoblin said:



			There you are then! You have experience of your own and don't really need any help from here. I suspect this thread is just muddying the water.
Don't forget to show us your new horse when you get him/her. Hopefully no one will be too rude!
		
Click to expand...

LOL Cobgoblin. 

I've followed this thread with a jaundiced eye, as I'm hoping to get another horse this year (can't afford one at the moment), but I'm so 'out of the loop' these days, that I need to get a feel for current pricing and those dealers to definitely consider/avoid . 

But this little mare in question has completely divided the opinions of people, so I don't think I'd dare post a 'what do you think of this horse?' thread.


----------



## Wagtail (6 March 2015)

ester said:



			I'm not sure that's fair, I think we probably just come across people with horses they shouldn't have bought, particularly with dealers and would like people to go in with their eyes wide open. 

Wagtail her hocks are active but her front end is so much bigger than her hind I'm not sure their activity will ever support a 'light' front end. Having seen what AA has as a cob or two I would also take her opinions on conformation as gospel  .
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't actually disagreeing with her. I was just pointing out that she doesn't drag her hinds but uses them well so perhaps with proper schooling she could lighten. I don't have cobs, and never have, but I do like a very active hind end.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (6 March 2015)

ester said:



			At which point it can be more economical to have more of the basics in place to start.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! I was fortunate enough that I had the skill set but just lacked confidence so weekly lessons (which I'd have had either way!) have been enough to get us on track. It was more food for thought for the OP if she truly thought this horse was "the one" but was just doubting her own ability.


----------



## cobgoblin (6 March 2015)

I would have liked to see this mare ridden in a decent straight cut saddle with a centrally balanced rider with longer stirrups. With a rider in a chair seat, practically perched on her neck, and in a saddle that's too small for him I don't think she had any choice but to be on the forehand. If she's always been ridden like that then her bum muscles haven't had a chance to develop.She could take a larger saddle as well.


----------



## TheHairyOne (7 March 2015)

This is a HW 4 year old cob (on a good day!)...dont label them all with the same brush. 







Personally for that money i would keep on looking. Its actually very hard to improve your riding if you have to work too hard with the horse on forwards imo. And i have been there with reschooling the most backwards warmblood. Its frustrating even to hack with friends as you end up getting left behind.


----------



## saddlesore (7 March 2015)

I still like her  I would go and see her again and spend some more time there, asking lots of questions. Good luck OP


----------



## canteron (7 March 2015)

saddlesore said:



			I still like her  I would go and see her again and spend some more time there, asking lots of questions. Good luck OP
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I thought that with the right schooling she could be a sweetie.  OP one of the things that hasn't been mentioned on her is what is her character.  I think that as a first timer you can put up with a lot if the horse has a really nice character.

And secondly, if you ask for opinions on here, you will never ever buy a horse, for some reason there are always more negative than positive feedback posts, what ever you buy won't be perfect and you will have to go through a learning curve.


----------



## canteron (7 March 2015)

TheHairyOne said:



			This is a HW 4 year old cob (on a good day!)...dont label them all with the same brush. 







Personally for that money i would keep on looking. Its actually very hard to improve your riding if you have to work too hard with the horse on forwards imo. And i have been there with reschooling the most backwards warmblood. Its frustrating even to hack with friends as you end up getting left behind.
		
Click to expand...

Yay, good pic to inspire us cob owners, they can be lovely and light and in self carriage!


----------



## Cobbytype (7 March 2015)

canteron said:



			Yay, good pic to inspire us cob owners, they can be lovely and light and in self carriage!
		
Click to expand...

And some of them even manage to carry themselves well with a happy hacker, plonker in the saddle (that would be me)









I bought him from a gypsy for £250.


----------



## puli (7 March 2015)

She has a great character she is great on the ground and is sweetheart and she likes a big fuss


----------



## concorde (7 March 2015)

Puli. If you want her then get her vetted and if all is well buy her.
It doesn't really matter what us load of strangers on the Internet think.
Just check as much as you can. As advised i ) go for a second opinion with your instructor  ii) get her vetted.
Let us know how you get on


----------



## Sparkles (7 March 2015)

Not read replies, but after having a few typical previous similar cobs....if you are mainly looking for bombproof hacking, then don't necessarily discredit her. Some of the most bombproof hacking cobs I used to ride years ago that came over from Ireland were not too dissimilar in the school as no schooling in their life - however were utterly safe and bombproof to hack in all aspects. If you don't mind starting over with the schooling in exchange for potentially a superb mannered hack - then keep your eyes open still


----------



## puli (7 March 2015)

I am still not sure about the horse just so worried that she will be too green for me. My instructor cannot come to view the horse as she is too far away so I might send her the video too see if she thinks the horse is too green for me.


----------



## exracehorse (7 March 2015)

You can always speed them up. Much harder to slow them down.  If your a novice.  I've semi retired my TB ex racer.  He's very sharp and unpredictable.  Went out horse shopping end last year for a gelding. Viewed all types. Newly broken youngsters to a talented event horse. I ended up buying a 15 yr old un schooled mare.  Goes round like a giraffe. shall start lessons with her once clock's change.  Reason I bought her was her temperament. And I felt safe hacking her out on a viewing.  I'm not a novice rider.  But the nutty TB knocked my confidence. Go back for a second view and hack out again.  But I do agree that the price is tOppy.  And because my mare is a saddlebred,  I have had to have a fitted saddle.


----------



## Cobbytype (7 March 2015)

puli said:



			I am still not sure about the horse just so worried that she will be too green for me. My instructor cannot come to view the horse as she is too far away so I might send her the video too see if she thinks the horse is too green for me.
		
Click to expand...

If you're not sure puli, then go with your instincts and wait a while. If the mare is still for sale, you can try her again and in the meantime go and see a few others. There's no shortage of horses for sale. Ultimately, although your instructors advice is valuable, it is you who will be riding the horse and therefore it is you who must make the decision. 

I mentioned my first cob in a previous post and how much I loved him, but that was 20 years ago when 'things' were different and I was younger and bounced slightly better than now. He was a strong and nappy horse, who had been very badly broken in. It was a very steep learning curve for me back then, but he was good fun and jumped for fun and I had hours of pure joy with him... eventually. BUT, the same horse nowadays would be a different matter, because the roads are so much busier and therefore his cheeky, nappy antics would be very dangerous. Back then I'd perhaps see 6 cars on an average hack, but riding the same routes now, it would be more like 20 - 30 cars/vehicles, with quite a few lorries thrown in for good measure.

Good luck with whatever you decide, but please don't buy a horse after only trying once - an unsuitable horse is an expensive mistake to keep.


----------



## Wagtail (7 March 2015)

A good way for me to decide whether to buy a horse if I'm not sure, is to think about how I would feel if someone else bought it. If I would feel sorry, then I buy it. When I went to see my little mare, I absolutely loved her. My nagging doubt was whether she'd be big enough. Both parents were the size I wanted, but I knew she was small for her age and so it was a gamble. But then I thought about how I would feel if someone else bought her, and that made me get a deposit down on her subject to vetting. She IS going to be small for me, unfortunately, though she has had a little growth spurt and is just a fraction under 15hh now. I'm always going to look big on her, but as long as I am light enough, then I don't really care. I don't know what plan B is if she really does end up totally unsuitable. I won't want to sell her 

Anyway, I had another look at the video of the cob in the OP and still really think she moves very well for her type. I think she WOULD lighten in front. She isn't much on her forehand even now, so I am sure she would be a very nice little mare.


----------



## Leo Walker (7 March 2015)

Mines young and green and doesnt have many miles on the clock, but he is super safe. Temperament makes all the difference! Hes coming back into work now and its been really easy, because hes a nice pony and enjoys work. He occasionally does silly green pony things or says "NO!" but hes very polite about it all. I can hand on heart say he would never try to dislodge his rider. I was going to sell him as he hasnt made the height for me, so I dragged him in to take some videos for his ad today. 20 mins working him and hes not going anywhere! 

Hes such a clown, he makes me cry with laughter. He also hacked out for the first time ever from his current yard after only being sat on 3 times since christmas. Horses were going nuts in the fields alongside him behind a huge hedge so he couldnt see them, just hear the galloping and snorting. He looked, flicked and ear and carried on. He was unsure about walking over a speed bump, but the worst he did was stop and then try and turn around. 

My friend rode him and got off and said he just feels incredibly safe, even when hes not sure etc. He needs a lot of education and bringing on, but it makes it soo much easier when they are on side and safe!


----------



## FestiveFuzz (8 March 2015)

puli said:



			I am still not sure about the horse just so worried that she will be too green for me. My instructor cannot come to view the horse as she is too far away so I might send her the video too see if she thinks the horse is too green for me.
		
Click to expand...

If you're still unsure I would say perhaps she's not the one for you. All of the horses I've bought I've felt an instant "click" with when I've met/sat on them and knew before I'd even left that I'd be buying them subject to vetting.


----------



## puli (8 March 2015)

I did have a click with her as soon as i left all i was thinking about was her that's all i have thought about since going. I did enjoy riding her it is just a bit of doubt because it is such a big decision


----------



## risky business (8 March 2015)

If you really did click with her then go for it. 

You will regret what you didn't do more than what you did do.


----------



## millikins (8 March 2015)

You like her and felt safe. Possibly a little overpriced but it would be a strange dealer who doesn't take an offer. You say you are novice but you could see she was napping. You are aware of your own weaknesses and have lessons. You will have her vetted. That all seems like the ingredients for a success story to me


----------



## southerncomfort (8 March 2015)

Why not go for a second viewing OP?


----------



## puli (8 March 2015)

I just think she seems nice and I deal with a little napping as long as she is good to hack and she has a great character. I would get her vetted to be on the safe side


----------



## puli (8 March 2015)

She is very far away and cause of this no one will go with me too see her


----------



## Wagtail (8 March 2015)

puli said:



			She is very far away and cause of this no one will go with me too see her 

Click to expand...

Where is she? Maybe someone on here who lives nearby would be willing to meet you there?


----------



## Bernster (8 March 2015)

Wagtail said:



			Where is she? Maybe someone on here who lives nearby would be willing to meet you there?
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking that. It's been done before, not ideal but better than nothing.


----------



## millikins (8 March 2015)

puli said:



			She is very far away and cause of this no one will go with me too see her 

Click to expand...

Have you shown your instructor the video and comments here?


----------

